# Runtimedatei erstellen



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich im Wincc-flexible 2007 die Runtimedatei erstellen kann. Das ist ne fwx-datei.

Danke 

Markus


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

die fwx datei befindet sich in deinem projektordner wenn du mit winccflex schonmal eine runtime generiert hast.

grüsse


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Ne da ist sie eben nicht.
Ich hab den Runtime schon oft gestartet, aber im Projektverzeichnis ist
nichts.


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

da muss sie aber sein...

schonmal den computer nach einer *.fwx datei durchsucht?

grüsse


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Ich hab den PC jetzt mal durchsucht. Ich habe die Datei nicht.
Hab mal versucht das Projekt unter nem anderen Namen zu speichern
und dann den Runtime nochmal gestartet.
Keine fwx-datei.


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

Projekt > Generator > generieren


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Hab ich versucht. Funktioniert nicht.
Komischerweise hab ich die Datei bei allen anderen Projekten,
die ich mit dem Flexible 2004 erstellt habe.


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

was heisst funktioniert nicht?

kommt da eine fehlermeldung oder was?
was sagt den das ausgabefenster wenn du die runtime startest?

es muss eine fwx datei iergendwo auf deinem rechner oder im netzwerk vorhanden sein sonst würde die runtime gar nicht funktionieren ...klar wenn es sie nicht gibt!!


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Ich hab mal das Ausgabefenster mit angehängt.
Vielleicht kann du da was rauslesen.


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

mach mal einen screener von deinem projektordner...

da gibts eine *.hmi datei einige andere dateien und normalerweise eine *.fwx datei. stell mal deinen windows explorer so ein dass er dir die dateiendungen anzeigt.


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Hier der Dateiordner


----------



## rr_zx (14 März 2008)

Ist beim TP177A nicht ein anderes Betriebsystem installiert. Und dadurch wird nicht die gleiche Runtime-Datei generiert... soviel ich weiss....
Das Simulieren funktioniert seit WinCC Felx 2007 mit diesen Panels, hab ich mal gelesen...

Mfg
Ralph


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

deine runtimedatei ist die *.pwx datei


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Die kann ich aber nicht öffnen.
Ich habs versucht mit "öffnen mit" und hab Runtime gewählt.
Da bringt er mir ne Fehlermeldung.

Bin echt ziemlich ratlos


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

das tp177A hat als betriebsystem linux drauf

das kann unter windows  nicht gehen!!!

du hättest aber schon in deinem ersten thread reinschreiben können dass es sich um ein TP177A handelt.

nach 15 antworten kommt man da drauf


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Sorry, hab nicht gewust das es da Unterschiede gibt.
Das heist also das ich keine Runtime-Datei erstellen bzw. 
öffnen kann oder.


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2008)

deu kannst dein panel zum testen mal auf ein TP177B ändern, das hat nähmlich windows drauf.


----------



## settelma (14 März 2008)

Habs grad mal versucht.
Beim TP177B funktionierts. Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Dann gibts eben keine Runtime Datei.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Funky (15 März 2008)

Hallo, 

probier mal Projekt Transferieren.
Als Ziel wählst du "Datei" aus.

mfg Harald


----------



## settelma (16 März 2008)

Funktioniert leider nicht.
Ich kann unter "Transfer" nur "Sicherung" anwählen. 
Er sucht dann ne *.psb Datei und findet im Projektordner nichts.

Gruß Markus


----------

